# This reminds me of my husband and his hearing problem.



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2021)

Story to follow.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2021)

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/my-husband-is-a-mess.64475/


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2021)

I have asked how he handled his hearing loss at work?  He retired July 4, 2020.  He tells me he would nod when spoken to.   LOL!!! 

You have no idea what I put up with, folks.  But, I wouldn't want it any other way; he keeps me laughing.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 24, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I have asked how he handled his hearing loss at work?  He retired July 4, 2020.  He tells me he would nod when spoken to.   LOL!!!
> 
> You have no idea what I put up with, folks.  But, I wouldn't want it any other way; he keeps me laughing.


Good for you Pam. Your Mister is in good company, Thomas Edison Known by many as America’s greatest inventor, spent much of his life with little to no hearing.
Edison is famous for engineering world-changing devices including the light bulb, the phonograph (the first device to record and play back sound), and the microphone used in telephones.


----------

